# Altadis - Voodoo Queen



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well fellas, I'm back in the game. I just received my first Dr. Grabow Omega today, and after long anticipation, I was finally able to smoke this marvelous blend! It's my first attempt at reviewing a pipe tobacco, so please, forgive me if I splurge. :wacko:
_
Even today, many ardent followers in the world of the paranormal believe that the power of the infamous Marie Laveau extends beyond the grave. A belief in magic is not a prerequisite for enjoying this unique English Blend of Mocha Slices, Latakia, and Perique._

I have dabbled very little in English blends, but this has got me begging for more.

Upon false lighting I was immediately taken in back the smokiness of the Latakia, a wonderful fragrance. I proceeded to tamp and light for the second time and was amazed by how well this tobacco lights and expands. It expanded so much in fact, that I needed to tamp and light for a third time. This did not bother me, as I was desperately waiting for the flavors to wisk me away...and that they did!

For the first third of the bowl, I was greeted with a smokey/tangy flavor, I am guessing this is the Latakia and "Mocha slices". The flavor is just amazing, albeit I did not actually detect mocha or coffee. No matter.

As the bowl smoked down, I was seduced, entirely, by the spiciness of the Perique, as it mingled with the other flavors. This stuff is gonna do me in, I can feel it!

The Latakia took to the background as the sweetness of the VA/Burley cascaded the spiciness into a somber tang.

I had to tamp a bit as I smoked, the tobacco produces large chunks of ash that need breaking up, given the slices pressed format. (I'm guessing at that.) No relights, no bite, no regrets. Also burns a tad bit unevenly, but it was my first bowl, so who knows...

...but...

*I am in love with the Voodoo Queen.*

This is going to be a regular for me, and a re-order for sure.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very eloquent review Russ and glad to see you back with pipe in hand!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well written review, Russ! :tu You seem to have stumbled onto a good Altadis blend right off the bat! :shock: This extraordinary piece of luck seems similar to golfers who get a hole-in-one on their first very first par three. oke:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great comparison sir, and I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

*UPDATE: Since I was gifted a PURE VaPer (Bayou Morning Flake), I can definitely notice the mocha/coffee casing here in Voodoo Queen. The Latakia really adds a lot to this blend also, I can't recommend it enough!
*


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> *UPDATE: Since I was gifted a PURE VaPer (Bayou Morning Flake), I can definitely notice the mocha/coffee casing here in Voodoo Queen. The Latakia really adds a lot to this blend also, I can't recommend it enough!
> *


Alright already - I'll try it!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for the review, this sounds like a tasty blend! are Altadis blends generally pretty solid? probably hard to say since they seem to have a ton.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

android said:


> Are Altadis blends generally pretty solid?


I wish I could say yes. However, I suppose it is the general matter of taste.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

I am generally NOT a fan of products from this company. In fact, seeing "Altadis" on a blend is usually enough to prompt me to move on (I consider even Lane to a step up, and I'm not a goopy aromatic fan). Voodoo Queen, however, intrigues me. It's gotten some good reviews on TR, and the list of ingredients sounds very promising. I love both perique and latakia and I'm not afraid of a little artificial sweetener if it's not overdone. I might grab a pouch sometime... and I'm glad you found a blend you like so much!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I asked Altadis for a sample of this and they sent me 1.5 ounces --- free!!! I am almost finished my first bowl and I am really enjoying it. I'm not detecting any mocha but I got the perique for sure. Good baccy!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hell yeah! It's my go to smoke.


----------

